# Looking to buy a printer



## Uber_tweed (Aug 14, 2004)

hi, i'm looking to buy a printer and i'm not really sure what's good on the market.  Does anybody have any suggestions.  The quality doesn't have to be rediculously amazing but an ink efficient printer would be nice.

Price range around $100-$200.

thanks


----------



## Lorand (Aug 14, 2004)

Lexmark inkjet printers were a surprise to me after total fiasco Lexmark laser printers... The printing quality is good and the printers are ink-efficient. The only problem with Lexmark is the high cost of the original cartridges, but you can purchase compatibles for less.
Here's a good printer: http://www.pricerunner.co.uk/computing/peripherals/printers/200604/details


----------



## Uber_tweed (Aug 19, 2004)

thanks for your advice


----------



## Nephilim (Aug 20, 2004)

I'm a die hard Canon fan and currently use an i850.

It uses individual ink tanks so I only replace the color that runs out, not the whole tri-color cartridge some use.

I get the ink tanks for $2.63 apiece and they work great for general printing 

http://216.205.94.205/items.asp?categoryid=Canon Inkjet


----------



## uniquekrishna (Aug 20, 2004)

U can use Canon or Epson


----------



## man_4422 (Oct 17, 2004)

HP printers! yeah! Yeah!

Look for HP printers! Yeah! yeah! support for HP printers! yeah! Yeah!

Look for HP Deskjet 3845 or DeskJet 5740 if you want to look for speed.

Rgds
man_4422


----------



## smitherz (Oct 18, 2004)

im a bit of an HP fan myself although at the moment i like me all in one printers which i find good value for money.

smitherz


----------



## Verrona (Oct 20, 2004)

Lexmark X1180, colour = £10.59 - no. 27
                      Black = 9.89 - from the computer Shop - no. 17

http:www.thecomputershop.co.uk


----------



## smitherz (Oct 20, 2004)

www.novatech.co.uk


try this printers are quite reasonably priced


smitherz


----------



## Praetor (Oct 21, 2004)

Grab whatever non-inkjet printer you can (and yes you can get laserjets for the price range). Youll realize why when you fork out the money for inkjet refils/cartridges


----------



## astro (Mar 6, 2005)

yes inkjets cartridges are expensive but you can use compatible cartridges and save heaps. The main advantage with inkjets is colour printing at reasonable price.

I get my cartridges at LINK REMOVED and am pretty happy withe prices i pay for printing.

get a canon if you want cheap refills


----------



## robina_80 (Mar 7, 2005)

go on dell's website theyve got massive deals on ive got a dell printer with scanner copier fax printer for 60 pounds


----------

